# How much does weight matter?



## platonism (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey everyone, new to the site and wanted to get some advice. I recently became an EMT-B in Los Angeles county and have completed all the requirements necessary to start looking for a job. I am a female, 5'3 and around 175 pounds. There's no doubt I'm considered obese on the BMI scale. I do light exercise daily and moderate-intense exercise a few days a week so my physical fitness level isn't too bad. What I mean is I don't get short of breath easily, my BP is normal and I can usually outwork most of my fit friends when working out together. I don't doubt I can perform the tasks necessary to be a successful EMT in the field but I'm worried about applying for jobs. I'm worried that potential employers will shrug me off because of my weight. I'm working on losing weight now, but it's a slow process and I'm ready to apply for jobs now. How much will my weight effect me when looking for work? Any advice would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 18, 2014)

Good body mechanics and being able to lift. Considering you are in LA you will most likely start off doing IFT so you will be lifting plenty. Just keep working at it, not just for obtaining a job but for overall health.


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 21, 2014)

I totally agree with the poster above that body composition and mechanics will make a big difference. Your muscle to fat ratio is important and you can get tested at many gyms or health clubs or at some doctors offices. You can even purchase calipers that measure fat percentage though they are not as accurate as other tests. Most BMI charts are not very accurate in determining if people is over weight as they do not take into consideration body composition. 

Proper mechanics such as lifting with legs, keeping back straight etc is all important as well. For one you can lift heavier and easier but most important will help to prevent injury to you. Good luck!!!!


----------



## bradpop14 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm working with an IFT company in downtown LA and we have several heavier set employees. Now like everyone said above, as long as you have proper lifting techniques (which your company should provide training/course for) and you can lift then you will be fine! We are glorified gurney jockeys here in LA. Be prepared to lift all day.


----------



## bilaon (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey..
 I am quite agree with your point of view proper lifting technique is most important if you do it in right way than you will get effective results


----------



## EMTTrainingResource (Jul 2, 2014)

Lifting technique is critical for preventing injury.  Needing to lift weight so often it is important to get in the habit engaging your legs so it becomes a natural action.  Preventing back injury will keep you active and able to complete the job at hand.


----------

